# Help with Anal Polypectomy CPT code



## loriroberts36 (Mar 4, 2015)

Diagnosis:  1.5 cm erythematous polyp protruding from the anal canal.

Procedure:  Sterile prep, anesthetized with 1% lidocaine with epinephrine
Base of the polyp ligated with 2-0 Vicryl. Polyp excised with scissors.  Pressure held and hemostatic at end of procedure.

This procedure was done in the office.  I have come up with 45171 but unsure if this is correct d/t it says partial thickness.  

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## bwolfe1 (Mar 4, 2015)

45171 is for the excision of a tumor. A polyp lesion should not be labeled as a tumor (unless you query the MD and/or wait for the pathology report). 
I would suggest 46922.


----------



## cynthiabrown (Mar 4, 2015)

I agree 46922


----------

